# time to repair wideout



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

my cutting edge is pushed back about 2 ins or so. Western told me they wouldn't cover it, so of for repairs she goes


----------



## FEFMedia (Sep 17, 2009)

Ouch. What did you hit? You had to feel that one.

You must have just taken those pictures today since its raining out.. hahaha


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

Call jerre (http://www.jerres.com/ ) for the new edges you will be glad you did.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Ouch, that ones gonna be expensive.


----------



## teamgreendude (Aug 23, 2008)

do you own a service master branch ? that companys BIG !


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

Oh wow... I liked the Wideouts till I saw this! X2 on what caused it


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Red_Rattler;822201 said:


> Oh wow... I liked the Wideouts till I saw this! X2 on what caused it


Two year warranty huh????????????? Must have been an improper vehicle application. Did you Quick Match it? Maybe it was operator error??

Well at least you got the paper the warranty was written on. After you read this do some searches from two years back.

I may incite a riot here but he's seeing first hand and now showing you what we saw to be a problem when we saw the plows at NTEA in INDY the year they were introduced and then got a chance to study up close and personal when assembling the first Wideout that I put into service on one of my trucks to test the plow.

In all fairness when you look at the bottom of the last two years of the Blizzard plows and the new design Blizzard plows they took out not just material but WELDS and GUSSETS to give support to the bottom edge of the plow. This area is critical as it is the mounting point for the cutting edge and base of the plow. Failure here causes bent and broken cutting edges and twisted plows.

As for the wing end that again is poor design that you the consumer are willing to allow them to get away with.

As we had shown in pictures from INDY the wing edges have next to no support.

Just my observations and 9 yrs of Blizzard plow service speaking here.

But hey it's got a hand held control and the lights come off with the plow so it's all good.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Come on, Jerre! With all of your experience you know the damage on that plow is NOT the result of normal usage.

While everything you said about the plow is probably true, that cutting edge is bent because it hit something very hard.



Jerre Heyer;822240 said:


> But hey it's got a hand held control and the lights come off with the plow so it's all good.


LOL - Your sarcasm is never hard to miss


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Camden, while the warp in the center is obviously from a man hole or grate or some other impact that he felt when you look at both ends of the plow you can see the the supports at the bottom ( or lack of ) don't provide enough to keep the thin metal base angle from deforming. Unlike older plows with an angle Iron or formed heavy base angle with gussets or bracing this is relying on basically 1/8" -3/16" metal supports and not many of them across the base of the plow.

Bug thug is plowing with my old WIPEOUT and it took some good hits and already was beginning to show deformation in some areas. No where near what's pictured but we've had some of the newer 810's in now that they cut down on the thickness and started a different welding and bracing procedure that are doing the same thing.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

hold the bus Gus!!!!!!!!!

I'm not crying, I'm rather happy how well its handle the last 2 years of Chicago winters.

i will be the 1st one to say it was abuse........ i beat the hell out of my crap and wont lie about that. i thought i would have problems with wings but i haven't and yes they could have beefed up the gusset's with more support.Well at least the paint held up ....lol

do you own a service master branch ? that companys BIG ! .....no i just a p.m.for them

Ouch, that ones gonna be expensive. .... FREE i plow for http://www.arcticsnowandice.com/ good company,good guys

Ouch. What did you hit? You had to feel that one.... we had a good ice/snow hard pack (1 1/2-2 ins) plus 4 ins on top of that last season, i think that did most of the damage, the blade was tripped most of the night


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

i cant believe that it was straight hard pack and you scraping that caused that kind of failure, not saying your lying, i believe you, just cant believe it happened. we have an older blizzard that has seen its fair share of abuse and the only issues are bent angling pins (no mech. stops) and a cranky wing.

btw did arctic sell off their demo 252's? those were some awesome prices...


----------



## APLC (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow that does look like the welds could have been a lot better, but DANG that looks crazy


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Im mad to hear about the changes in the blizzard! Thanks for messing up a good thing! LOL


----------



## FEFMedia (Sep 17, 2009)

Buddy of mine mentioned Arctic was a good place to Sub for. A free plow is even better! Course a nice truck like that always helps


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

FEFMedia;823629 said:


> Buddy of mine mentioned Arctic was a good place to Sub for. A free plow is even better! Course a nice truck like that always helps


I've worked for them about 10 years on the south side of Chicago (suburbs) can't say i ever had any problems with hours or pay.

the plow is not free but the repair is.......

i get this bug every 2 years or so to buy a new truck (99,99,01,03,05,05 on now an 08,all S/D's) and this one by far is the best.

"i cant believe that it was straight hard pack and you scraping that caused that kind of failure, not saying your lying, i believe you, just cant believe it happened. we have an older blizzard that has seen its fair share of abuse and the only issues are bent angling pins (no mech. stops) and a cranky wing"

well noting saying that was only thing, but that's when it caught my eye. i have hit a few things going to other lots that have little surprises in them. we do some where around 30 to 40 lots just in my group area plus will go to the west and north suburbs and there is no way i will know all the lots.......

noboby i know will by anything off me when i'm done with it,unless your a fool


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Glad to hear that everything works out in the end. Have fun this year.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

Olddog:

thats an awesome picture with the big pile in front of the wideout, reminds me of a couple times when our blizzard had similar in front of it, although our dump is 2wd, we have bfg allterrains on the back end and about 2tons of gravel pushed right up against the tailgate, that combo can push some surprising amounts of snow!

glad you like your 08, I love my 09 superduty as well.


----------



## B.Bells (Oct 9, 2009)

I've hit things but never have I seen something like that. That got me on the wow affect. but 1 postive note its kept going til the end that's for sure!!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

That's pretty crazy.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

hey u just gave the plow a better attack angle haha


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

1olddogtwo;822835 said:


> hold the bus Gus!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm not crying, I'm rather happy how well its handle the last 2 years of Chicago winters.
> 
> ...


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I really dont think olddog made this thread to start a brand war....or the lights look good on or off the truck...blah blah blah etc etc.....w/e. Both plows have the same function and so what about a weld.......he came out right away and told us that he beats the crap out of his stuff....chi-town has gotten close to 200 inches of snow the last 2 winters.... i would say a bent cutting edge is no big deal.....great pics and keep the good work up man.....its a plow you might as well us it...and not ***** foot around it.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

tls22;825571 said:


> I really dont think olddog made this thread to start a brand war....or the lights look good on or off the truck...blah blah blah etc etc.....w/e. Both plows have the same function and so what about a weld.......he came out right away and told us that he beats the crap out of his stuff....chi-town has gotten close to 200 inches of snow the last 2 winters.... i would say a bent cutting edge is no big deal.....great pics and keep the good work up man.....its a plow you might as well us it...and not ***** foot around it.


150" is a stretch for chicago last 2 seasons. Thats a wee bit more then a bent cutting edge Tim. 
Hate to see what one looks like in Buffalo, Erie, or the Western U.P were they might plow a seasons worth for us in a week ussmileyflag


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

T-MAN;826093 said:


> 150" is a stretch for chicago last 2 seasons. Thats a wee bit more then a bent cutting edge Tim.
> Hate to see what one looks like in Buffalo, Erie, or the Western U.P were they might plow a seasons worth for us in a week ussmileyflag


Yeah i guess it is a bit of a stretch Todd...yet i would think the suburbs would have 140-150 for the last 2 years. A plower in buffalo might be fine.......he prob does not beat the crap out of his plow.I know you guys are plowing the same snow........im just saying if it happen to me i would not be mad. The plow prob paid for it-self during the 2007-2008 snowy winter....and 2008-2009 was bank.

oh btw http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=86276


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

got enough fuel tanks and tool boxes? no bed space left haha


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Camden;822258 said:


> Come on, Jerre! With all of your experience you know the damage on that plow is NOT the result of normal usage.
> 
> Define normal use Roy. I consider hitting manholes, grates, water shutoffs, etc while plowing normal usage. I would even consider plowing the hardpack as close to normal use, after all, we don't know what we're getting thrown at us.
> 
> ...





1olddogtwo;822835 said:


> Ouch. What did you hit? You had to feel that one.... we had a good ice/snow hard pack (1 1/2-2 ins) plus 4 ins on top of that last season, i think that did most of the damage, the blade was tripped most of the night


I could see with that design that running the blade in a tripped position that it could cause a lot of that damage.

Could have weakened it, then a hit would have done the rest.

I work my equipment hard as well. When snow is falling, it's time to get the work done as fast as is safely possible. I expect my plows and trucks to stand up to this kind of usage.

IMHDAO looks like a result of that all so wonderful Finite Element Analysis in an industry where Infinite Element Analysis is required.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;826195 said:


> I could see with that design that running the blade in a tripped position that it could cause a lot of that damage.
> 
> Could have weakened it, then a hit would have done the rest.
> 
> ...


Good points Mark. As we discuss elsewhere you work your plows pretty hard and when the snow in flying the job must get done. With what you said about normal use, hitting manholes, pot holes, etc etc. Dont you think the rate of speed has to be factor also? Hitting a man-hole at 5mph or 20 mph is two diff animals. At 5mph i would think the blade would trip on w/e design it has. But anywho have a great winter


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

tls22;826217 said:


> Good points Mark. As we discuss elsewhere you work your plows pretty hard and when the snow in flying the job must get done. With what you said about normal use, hitting manholes, pot holes, etc etc. Dont you think the rate of speed has to be factor also? Hitting a man-hole at 5mph or 20 mph is two diff animals. At 5mph i would think the blade would trip on w/e design it has. But anywho have a great winter


Yup, it would.

But who goes 5 MPH?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;826222 said:


> Yup, it would.
> 
> But who goes 5 MPH?


lol...not anyone i know.....i think grandview does:laughing:


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

tls22;826165 said:


> Yeah i guess it is a bit of a stretch Todd...yet i would think the suburbs would have 140-150 for the last 2 years. A plower in buffalo might be fine.......he prob does not beat the crap out of his plow.I know you guys are plowing the same snow........im just saying if it happen to me i would not be mad. The plow prob paid for it-self during the 2007-2008 snowy winter....and 2008-2009 was bank.
> 
> oh btw http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=86276


Thanks Tim, I did not see that one. Its 35 LOL. or was it 42 ?

I agree with Mark, on what constitutes abuse. Ya run what ya brung. I do not personally attempt to hit things, do I , hell ya. Seems lot maintenance is worse every year around here, storm grates do pop up. Those damn wing curbs from hell, (who the **** designed that ?) that seem to jump out of know where at 3 am in 5" of slop tend to stop trucks too, at 15mph you best be wearing a seat belt. I know guys who never hit anything, there 8 y/o plows look brand new, I am not one of those guys. ussmileyflag
I am not claiming the Niemala's had the best design ever, (theres room for improvement, thats were J comes in ) but it sure beats what the bean counters came up with from D.D..


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Mark Oomkes;826195 said:


> IMHDAO looks like a result of that all so wonderful Finite Element Analysis in an industry where Infinite Element Analysis is required.


:yow!::yow!:

I always like it when I get invited to demo days.... Show them how it's going to get used not how they think it's going to get used.

Hard to believe that anyone thinks that someone from Buffalo is easy on there equipment.

J


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Jerre Heyer;826266 said:


> Hard to believe that anyone thinks that someone from Buffalo is easy on there equipment.
> 
> J


Or Erie :laughing::laughing::laughing:
Isnt maintenance in Erie when it falls off the truck ?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

hey my lights are on...... how did that hapen???

im sorry my lights were off for you. i had should of left my truck running while i was inside taking a crap......or better yet i should haven't hooked my lights( strobes and roof) up to my upfitter switches that ford screwed up by having them kill the power to them once the keys removed.

"I really don't think olddog made this thread to start a brand war."... your right i dont give a rats a** about other brands....i didn't bring them into this thread

'got enough fuel tanks and tool boxes? no bed space left haha" i use them for filling heavy equipment during the winter.And i do large loss work(hurricanes,heavy flooding, etc.) all over the county and some times u can never have enough fuel or gas. i just forklift in and out as need.


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

1olddogtwo;826917 said:


> hey my lights are on...... how did that hapen???
> 
> im sorry my lights were off for you. i had should of left my truck running while i was inside taking a crap......or better yet i should haven't hooked my lights( strobes and roof) up to my upfitter switches that ford screwed up by having them kill the power to them once the keys removed.
> 
> ...


I agree. Just like ammo there are times you just can't have enough fuel or gas with you

Nice rig J


----------



## jon_boy (Oct 14, 2009)

well i think i'll order some steel and beef mine up a bit. thanx for the pics!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

1olddogtwo;826917 said:


> hey my lights are on...... how did that hapen???
> 
> im sorry my lights were off for you. i had should of left my truck running while i was inside taking a crap......or better yet i should haven't hooked my lights( strobes and roof) up to my upfitter switches that ford screwed up by having them kill the power to them once the keys removed.
> 
> ...


I always love the pictures you take....way to get that snow over the curb First pic from 2007-2008 winter....2nd and 4th pic from the first storm last winter? the one around dec 1st? and the 2nd to last im going to say sometime in mid december? how did i do?


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

1olddogtwo;826917 said:


> hey my lights are on...... how did that hapen???
> 
> or better yet i should haven't hooked my lights( strobes and roof) up to my upfitter switches that ford screwed up by having them kill the power to them once the keys removed.


There is an easy way around that, I did it with mine, The ignition hot wire going to the switches gets spliced, fused and ran back to the battery, pesto! switches always hot. Takes about 20 minutes tops.

I agree, I don't know what Ford thought those switches would be used for, but most people hook up lights and the sort and those need to be on when the truck is off sometimes. Ford should have made them always hot, none-the-less its not hard to do yourself now.


----------



## FEFMedia (Sep 17, 2009)

Well now i know who is plowing danada square by my house in Wheaton.. 

Great pictures. In a few years I may just pickup a wideout.. i want to see if they brace that cutting edge a bit more


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I always love the pictures you take....way to get that snow over the curb First pic from 2007-2008 winter....2nd and 4th pic from the first storm last winter? the one around dec 1st? and the 2nd to last im going to say sometime in mid december? how did i do?

first pic-yea after that storm i bought the wideout for myself at x-mas time

2nd and fouth are is April 08

3rd was before Christmas's of 08

thats pretty good , care to take a guess at these ones ???


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

cedar rapids, Iowa you where sand bagging there for the flood......that looks to be after the water crest...and crap they took out of the store that was water logged and sand bags in front


how did i do?


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

tls22;828206 said:


> cedar rapids, Iowa you where sand bagging there for the flood......that looks to be after the water crest...and crap they took out of the store that was water logged and sand bags in front
> 
> how did i do?


LOL, that last pic only sorta gives it away... :laughing:


----------



## FEFMedia (Sep 17, 2009)

Only reason i knew about CICI's is I saw Arctic loader parked there 

Speaking of Arctic. Just found out a buddy of mine plows for them. I guess you guys just had your first meeting Monday. Atleast thats what he told me


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

tls22;828206 said:


> cedar rapids, Iowa you where sand bagging there for the flood......that looks to be after the water crest...and crap they took out of the store that was water logged and sand bags in front
> 
> how did i do?


we the clean up crew.....go in demo'ing and drying


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

heres a few more


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice picws olddog.....but do you have anymore plowing?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

FEFMedia;827298 said:


> Well now i know who is plowing danada square by my house in Wheaton..
> 
> Great pictures. In a few years I may just pickup a wideout.. i want to see if they brace that cutting edge a bit more


x's2 that **** looks like it was around the corner from usbut i couldnt figure it out!


----------

